# Hedgie Waterer



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I found this today and thought it was cute. Unfortunately, I have no plants to water with it lol

http://www.gardeners.com/Hedgehog-Thumb ... lt,cp.html


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww that is absolutly adorable!  i dont have any plants eathe :lol: but i still want it  haha


----------

